# Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6



## mfinsf04 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is the common behavior of a good timing belt adjuster?
I open up the 2 valve cover of my 2000 Audi 2.7T V6 because a strong noise coming from the timing chain.
I found that one adjuster (1-3 cyl) seems stuck to a midway position, I believe this is the bad, the noise was coming from this side of the engine.
The second adjuster (4-6 cyl) is all pulled out and can be pressed in with some pressure (finger pressure) and once release it comes back to a normal position.
My mechanic said that the adjuster should be firm and should not move with the pressure of a finger.
What do you think?
My mechanic recommended to change bot of them.
BTW, they are very expensive parts, 700$ each.
Your feedback is appreciated,
Thanks,
M


----------



## loach1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6 (mfinsf04)*

If it rattles, it probably needs to be replaced. I would only do one since there isn't any benefit to doing the quiet one - it's not a huge labor saving to do both while you are in there. Shop around a bit - check eBay for the best price. I would avoid used ones!
The ease with which they can be depressed will vary depending on cam position at that time. If you can turn the crank by hand you will see if it is truly seized - the chain slack should go up and down and it will do some jumping as the cam lobes open and close valves.


----------



## mfinsf04 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6 (loach1)*

Thanks for the reply. I think I will start replacing only the one that makes the noise.
Also, I forgot to mentioned, the noise has been there for a while, but all suddenly got very strong and the engine started smoking. I decided to just turn it off, so I'm not sure from where it was coming from. It is possible that the adjuster, by breaking, started leaking oil?
Thanks
M


----------



## loach1 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6 (mfinsf04)*

I can't think of a good reason why your engine would be smoking as a result of a broken tensioner. Your timing could be off but you would see a code for the cam position.
Good luck! It's not a fun job!


----------



## buddylee401 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6 (loach1)*

the tensioner shoes on the cam shaft adjusters are made of plastic and they wear out. if it's noisy, it's usually mechanically faulty and not getting sufficient oil pressure. it's not an oil pump issue, it's not an oil flow issue, the adjuster has just gone bad. i always felt like the passenger side adjuster was easier. 
in terms of slack, it does depend on where the timing is set. if your not at top dead center when you took the valve covers off, the resistance on the chain will vary. if you are at top dead center, you can look at the ends of the cams, at the adjusters. you'll see a triangle shaped mark on each cam. each triangle shape should sit inside the "window" marks on the adjuster. counter the number of links in the chain. from one window to another, there should be 16 chain rollers. if not, the cam timing is off and most likely caused by a worn adjuster shoe.....time to replace the adjuster, as the shoes are not sold separate from the adjuster.

hope that helps.....


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Timing chain adjuster - 2.7T V6 (buddylee401)*

I know the shoes are not sold separately, but can they be removed and replaced? I only ask because I have an old head from a 1.8T, and a broken shoe on the bottom of one tensioner in the 2.7T. If I could take the shoe from the chain tensioner in the 1.8T and use it in the 2.7T...
I know the chain tensioner on each engine has a different part number, but if the shoe would fit, that would be great.


----------

